# Lurcher puppy vs. Collie!



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know what Katy is trying to do in half of these pics LOL but she had good fun playing without Freuchie this afternoon. With an appearance from Lucy.


Freuchie and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy, Freuchie and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy and Freuchie by Niseag, on Flickr


Dogs by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Silly Katy! by Niseag, on Flickr


080 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


084 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


090 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


097 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


109 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


111 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


116 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


120 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


131 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

And Todd? He was hard at work too...

135 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## CrunchieMac (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely pictures dude, I love your doggies.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful Collie


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely photos.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely photos

I love Katy, she's gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## Bowwowpets (Mar 9, 2012)

Great Shots of my two favourite Dogs!...thanks for posting...loved it


----------



## kira2akira (Mar 17, 2012)

this is so doggy, good photos


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous pics!!


----------



## Tegs mum (Feb 25, 2012)

Awww, great pictures


----------

